

Dilbert on Marketing - fad
http://www.dilbert.com/comics/dilbert/archive/dilbert-20070913.html

======
ivankirigin
I wonder how much socialization occurs in marketing, where people treat them
like liars and then (surprise!) they meet the expectations.

